# I have to admit, it's getting better.



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Life is getting easier for me. I've been going to therapy, and I'm feeling more confident in myself each day. :cig


----------



## Jalapeno48 (Jul 23, 2004)

way to go man, may you continue to make forward progress!


----------



## psearfoss (May 10, 2004)

i'm thinking positive all the time here too. the longer i'm on my meds the better i can cope with people. my negative thoughts are going away. i keep think positive and that makes all the difference. :agree


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

That's great. I hope you continue to get better.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish therapy did that for me :cry


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

ilikemyself said:


> Life is getting easier for me. I've been going to therapy, and I'm feeling more confident in myself each day. :cig


That's great :banana

I'm doing much better myself, as well.


----------



## muttley (Oct 13, 2004)

what kind of therapy is thats done such a good job?!

Go for it man! Escape it!


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

taht's good to hear! :boogie


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Thank you for all the replys!

I'm doing cognative-behavioral therapy. When I first posted this thread I was more optimisitic about my progress. Now ten days later I am in bit of a slump, however it is important to remember that there will always be some off-days and the better days will return.

My progress has been slow, but steady for the most part. I have been in therapy for various mental illnesses since 8th grade, and a lot of my therapists weren't very helpful, but some were helpful. This particular type of therapy, CBT, is a helpful type of therapy for me.

It takes a lot of hard work, and is quite stressful, but it feels great once you achieve your goals.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

awesome :banana


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

ilikemyself said:


> Life is getting easier for me. I've been going to therapy, and I'm feeling more confident in myself each day.


Me too! I'm gaining so much confidence, hallelujah and praise the lord!
:banana dance banana, you dancing fool you!


----------



## Dave_D (Oct 26, 2004)

great stuff!!! Im learning to transend mine too!!

and i love that stupid banana!!!!!!


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

Stay stong friend, i wish you luck and confidence, we all need that!


----------

